# Panellinios Peristeriou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Is it true?????

The well known team of Peristeri and the second division team of the billionaire Minos Kyriakou, called Panellinios are becoming one. MK wants to invest to basketball but since his team Panellinios Kypselis failed to be promoted to A1 he searched for a team from the first division that had financial problems and that was willing to accept to be merged with the Panellinios team. The new team will be based in Peristeri, will have players from both teams and the new colours will be blue, white and yellow (the colours of the two teams, that is). 

Lat's hope this will create a new superpower in Greek basketball. I don't know how much money Kyriakou is willing to invest but given that he's much more wealthy than Korasidis and Nikas (the previous owners of Persiteri) and also that he is the owner of the biggest greek TV channel (ANT1), it's gonna be a huge boost to Peristeri's........Panellinios Peristeri........hopes for something big. 
I hate Kyriakou, I hate ANT1, but I think this is something pretty good for greek basketball. I only wonder, what will be the new emblem of the team. I like both of the emblems as they are. I hope they will not create a new crappy one or that they will merge them in some kind of a freaky way......

What do you think about this SEOK?


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

I've heard nothing 'cause I'm in Florence now. 
But if you have some interesting news, you can call me. I've recovered my phone from the surgery...

Alla... Panellinios Peristeriou... 
Panellinios Peristeriou... Gymnastikos Sillogou Peristeriou... hmmmmmmm.... 
aspro me to kitrino kai to mple? hmmmm...

Kala. Tha paroume to protathlima telika! 
Antio GSP, kalos irthes PGSP!!!


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

I've read about that on the Kokkalis' website www.sportnews.gr 

I still have not understood... what I think about that: too many contradictions. 
Talking as a supporter, I could be very glad because GS Peristeri probably would have never reached the first class of the Greek Basketball, after the farewell of Korasidis and Nikas. With a new financial support, Peristeri could finally realize its ambicious projects. I remember something I've heard 1-2 years ago: the idea was pretty interesting. Peristeri should have become a "4th pole" of the Great Athens, in the popolous region of the West (Ditika Proastia). Great purpouses, and no drachmes. It's not so easy to work without money, even if Peristeri made a great job in last two seasons, creating a team who reached the 6th place last season, and is right now playing for a place in the 2002-03 playoff, after an awful start. At this moment, Peristeri is 9-2 in the 2nd half of the championship, best record of the championship with Panathinaikos. 
It means they work well, despite the restricted budget. 
Always talking as a supporter, I can't like the merge with another club, a new name ("Panellinios Peristeri", hmmmm...), new colours, etc. 

I've the doubt this fusion is only a geographical move of the Panellinios Athens in the municipality of Peristeri: the soul of the new club, "PGSP", will be the Panellinios' one. 
And I've some doubts too about fusions in general: in Italy it has happened sometimes, but it has never been a successful move. For example, the two teams of Livorno, "Libertas Livorno" and "Pallacanestro Livorno" merged 10-15 years ago, and in some seasons the new club disappeared due to financial problems. What if the two "KAE" won't agree, after a start of flowers and love? 
This is the question to which it's impossible to give an answer right now. And it won't be possible for some years... 

ZH, thankyou for the mail.


----------

